# 2011 PBGFC JR. ANGLER Tourney JUNE 17-18



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Reminder the Jr. Anglers tourney will June 17-18 @ WCI LOST KEY MARINA!! This tournament has inshore divisions as well Species: TUNA, WAHOO, DOLPHIN, CATCH & RELEASE ON BILLFISH, as well as SNAPPER, KING MACKERAL, BONITO, & AMBERJACK!! $75 per angler and optional cash awards division also each kid gets Tshirt hat and guarenteed some type of door prize awards consist of nice rod&reels. This is a great way to spend Fathers day weekend Fishing The weigh ins are less than a mile from the Hargreaves Tourney so its a chance to fish two tournaments at once!! 850-453-4638 for more info!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

One little change!! Due to the AMBERJACK REGULATIONS there will be no AJ Division for the 2011 Tourney!!


----------



## Double Down (Jun 25, 2008)

Can you please provide more details? Min# of junior anglers per boat, capt meeting info, is it 2 days fishing or just one? My wife and I would love to take our son! Thanks


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

One day tourney! No min. Anglers captains meeting is Friday 6/17 6pm you may register there!! @ wci lost key marina. Optional cash awards!! Great time for the kids hope to see you there.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Reminder next weekend!! the fishing has been great lately so take a kid and make a memory of their lifetime!!


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Blue Prints Is IN!!!! We are signing our anglers up for the Hargraves also!!!! Great way to get in multiple tourneys!!!!! Gonna be a great tourn-out!!!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Forcasting 1-2 foot seas this weekend getting lots of phone calls toady with boats entering. What better way to spend fathers day weekend than fishing!! :thumbup: Dont forget there are inshore species Snapper, King Mackeral, and bonito along with the wahoo, dolphin tuna and Catch and release Billfish. hope to see you there!


----------

